# האם מותר לתת לכלב טונה?



## michalshiff (10/6/03)

האם מותר לתת לכלב טונה? 
האם יש ירקות או מאכלים ביתיים שאסור לתת לכלב ? אמרו לי שתפןח אדמה מעוור האם זה נכון?


----------



## matansolomon (10/6/03)

אכן...../images/Emo70.gif 
תפוחי אדמה זה מאוד מבוכן, וכמו כן גם שוקולד
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 בכלל לא ממש מומלץ לתת לכלבים אוכל ביתי, אם יש להם אוכל יבש טוב, זה יותר טוב מכל אוכל ביתי אחר... לגבי טונה לא שמעתי על כל בעיה, אבל תפוחי אדמה ושוקולד זה מאוד מסוכן, ואסור לתת את זה לכלבים


----------



## DogsGirl (10/6/03)

טונה אני חושבת שמותר לתת לכלב. 
ידעתי ש*אסור*





 לתת לכלב תפוחי אדמה ושוקולד, אבל לא ידעתי שזה מעוור..


----------



## gaia20 (10/6/03)

אני שמעתי 
ורק שמעתי(!!!), ממש לא בדוק, שטונה גורמת להיחלשות חוש הריח. כמו כן, שמעתי(!!!) שתפוח אדמה גורמת לעצירויות, גזים וכאבי בטן. ובבטיחון מוחלט אני יכולה להגיד ששוקולד זה רעל לכלב. סוכרים בכלליות זה לא טוב


----------



## be_roo (10/6/03)

כמה הערות כלליות וכמה ספציפיות 
כלב יכול לאכול אוכל ביתי, אך במגבלות מסויימות. מה שלא בריא לנו בכמויות גדולות גם לא בריא לו (שומנים פחמימות וכו'). יש לזכור שכלבים אינם מצחצחים שיניים (ומספר הבעלים שעושים זאת עבורם הוא אפסי), ולכן כל המתוקים והסוכרים - OUT. גם אוכל מתובל אינו מומלץ. שוקולד וכל מה שמכיל קפאין, גורם להפרעות בקצב הלב, ולכן מיותר. בצל ועגבניות אינם מתעכלים טוב אצלם מאחר וחסרים להם אנזימים לפירוק החומרים בהם ולכן יש להמנע גם מהם. אין לי מידע מפורש ביחס לטונה, הדבר היחיד שעולה לי בראש זה עניין השימור בקופסא, שיתכן שכולל חומרים לא רצויים (גם עבורנו), לכן עדיף להתייעץ עם הוטרינר. בכל מקרה לא להרגיל את הכלב לתוספת קבועה, אחרת יהיה קשה לגמול אותו ממנה.


----------



## Oogi (10/6/03)

שאלה: מה לגבי השימור של האוכל 
היבש? את זה רצוי שהכלב יאכל?! אין כל מניעה לתת לכלב לאכול טונה מדי פעם, והוא אפילו יאהב את זה, מנסיון.


----------



## Oogi (10/6/03)

שטויות 
מותר לתת לכלב כמעט הכל, אבל במידה. תפוח אדמה לא מעוור, ואני אפילו מכירה כלב שחי על תפוחי אדמה והגיע לגיל 20(!). מה שכן, מכיוון שהכלב אמור לא לעכל טוב תפוחי אדמה רצוי להימנע מלתת לו בכמויות. לסיכום, כמה מאכלים בעייתיים (רצוי להימנע מלתת, אבל לא להיכנס לפניקה אם הכלב במקרה טועם קצת): בצל שום ענבים שזיפים תפוחי אדמה שוקולד חלב


----------



## מייקלס (10/6/03)

עלינו לזכור שמערכת העיכול של הכלב 
שונה ממערכת העיכול שלנו. (אנו אוכלי כל). השאלה היא מדוע ההתעקשות לתת לבעל חיים שהוא טורף (במקור) ירקות ופירות. כן, אני יודעת שמייד יענו לי שטורפים אוכלים את הקיבה של הצייד וכו'. אך יש הבדל בין מזון מעוכל בצייד לבין בישול בייתי. נכון שבמזון מתועש יש תוספות מן הצומח, אך הוא מהונדס כדי שכלבים יוכלו לעכל אותו. אם מרגישים צורך לתת מזון בייתי, אז בישול התואם את צרכיו של הכלב. ניתן למצא מאמרים בנושא הכנת מזון בייתי לכלב. לגבי הטונה, עד כמה שידוע לי אין מניעה לתת (אבל אני אבדוק את הנושא יותר לעומק) זכור לי שזאבים בטבע נוהגים לדוג להנאתם. לא יודעת לומר אם כל מאכלי הים/או מים מתוקים מתאימים להם. אם מדובר סתם בתוספות ביתיות בתור צ'ופר, אז עדיף להמנע מירקות ופירות.


----------



## Oogi (10/6/03)

שטויות 
ומהי ההתעקשות לתת לבעל חיים שהוא טורף (במקור) אוכל מעובד ומשומר? באמת הסבירי לנו בטובך מהו ההבדל בין מזון מעוכל בצייד לבין מזון ביתי? ומהו ה"הינדוס" הפלאי שעובר המזון הצמחי שבתוך האוכל המשומר? דווקא רצוי מאוד לתת לכלב ירקות (בעיקר עליים) טריים. ישנם המון וויטמינים חיוניים לכלב, אותם אכן ספג בעבר מתוך קיבתו של הטרף, שמאבדים את האפקאיביות שלהם כאשר הם לא טריים.


----------



## ניל´´י (11/6/03)

היי מייקלס 
המגדלות של קסמי ונוגה (מלאמוטים) הציעו לי לתת מידי פעם דגים (סרדינים/טונה) לכלבי המלאמוט שלי, הן אמרו שהמלאמוט במקורו אכל שאריות דגים וחיות ים אחרות (כלבי/אריות ים) משולחנו של האינואיט לדבריה ישנו מרכיב שאיני בטוחה שזה שמו, אומגה 3 ו6 , שחשוב מאוד למלאמוטים. מה דעתך על כך??


----------



## amichai58 (10/6/03)

הינה מאמר שאולי יעזור 
אל תתפתה לעבור לאוכל המסחרי. קצת תתענין בנושא - ותראה שאין אף אחד שאפילו בודק אותו כמו שצריך, ואין שום מחקר שמצא אותו טוב יותר ממזון ביתי. מאמר כאן: http://www.pinat-hay.com/anti_com_food.htm


----------



## danazi (10/6/03)

דווקא לגבי טונה אני יודעת 
היו לי גורים של בוקסרים ואחד מהם אני קטן במיוחד הוא לא יצא טוב אז הווטרנריט אמרה לי לאכיל אותו בטונה היא אמרה שזה יחזק אותו טוב זה עזר לו לחיות כולה חודשים כי הוא באמת היה קטן וראש מוזר ואוזן גדולה וקטנה היא אמרה כי הוא לא קיבל חמצן או משהו כי הוא נולד יחד אם 8 בקיצר טונה זה בסדר


----------



## be_roo (11/6/03)

../images/Emo45.gif טוב לדעת


----------

